# Spray painting pedals?



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

can I take my pedals off and paint them? Is spray paint durable enough? If not what paint should I use? I have platform pedals, they are currently just metal/silver color.

Thanks


----------



## cdog117 (Oct 14, 2004)

no way that stuff would chip off after one run, i dont think anything will make pedals look better, but hell why would you?? chicks totaly dig the beat up pedals, if i were you id sand them down, because then they would go down on you


----------



## Chicodude01 (Sep 5, 2004)

I would say do whatever you want, because they are just pedals.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

just tape off the bearings....wont last too long but they will look nicer


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

cool, thanks

Edit: Dumb question, do I need any special tools to remove my pedals?


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*No special tools...*

Not really any special tools needed. A pedal wrench works and is designed for it. But you can just use any wrench that fits and try to get enough leverage to get em off. Also try to use some grease when putting them back on.

Peace,
John


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

i pimped my bike out by spraypainting my pedals gold. i used spray enamel and suprisingly it's still on there after 2 months of daily urban and dj rides


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> can I take my pedals off and paint them? Is spray paint durable enough? If not what paint should I use? I have platform pedals, they are currently just metal/silver color.
> 
> Thanks


dude, for that ghetto look, leave em on and just tape off the bearings. I spray mine on my park bike every couple of months. Get appliance enamel and it will last a long time.


----------



## Verewolf (Oct 13, 2005)

I did mine as follows:
- Clean thoroughly to remove oils, grease etc. with brake cleaner
- Sand with emory cloth
- Tape parts not to be painted
- Use 2 coats of automotive primer spray paint
- Spray with Rustoleum Hi Performance Enamel (2 coats)
- Spray a coat of clear enamel

Worked for me.
Also painted my brake levers and seat post.


----------



## mike67 (Jan 13, 2004)

cdog117 said:


> chicks totaly dig the beat up pedals, if i were you id sand them down, because then they would go down on you[/QUOT
> 
> Uhhhh, hey babe, check out my pedals...
> 
> Have you actually witnessed chicks getting turned on by pedals? Do bash guards work too


----------



## Verewolf (Oct 13, 2005)

mike67 said:


> Have you actually witnessed chicks getting turned on by pedals?


Yes!
When you have these pedals -


----------

